

Dev Jobs in Germany - hytch

I’m really excited to introduce you to hytch.io, Germany&#x27;s marketplace for top tech talent.<p>If you feel like working in Germany for a tech-company the first step is to set up your profile www.hytch.io. If you are approved, you&#x27;ll be invited to our so called hytch-round. Within a two-week auction period, companies compete for you. You lay back and see what companies would pay you, before wasting your time in interviews...<p>Feel free to contact us any time, if you have questions!<p>See you on hytch
======
czbond
Do you do international transfers? I'm in the US - and could be persuaded to
sign up as a VP Engneering / CTO role.

------
NonEUCitizen
How do the salaries compare to Silicon Valley?

